

Heroku makes sharing SQL data as easy as URL - bbr
http://gigaom.com/cloud/heroku-makes-sharing-sql-data-as-easy-as-url/

======
jaylevitt
Man, if you could hook up a Data Clip to <http://explain.depesz.com>, how
great would that be?

~~~
pvh
Good idea!

------
willvarfar
I just wiped their data by appending

    
    
        Robert'); DROP TABLE Students; --
    

To the URL!

Not really, but it makes you wonder strongly about security.

<http://xkcd.com/327/>

~~~
pvh
If you can make a dataclip, you have access to the database. We've audited it
for privilege escalation and put some simple shooting-yourself-in-the-foot
protection in, but if you REALLY REALLY want to screw yourself over you can
probably find a way.

------
benatkin
The clever thing is having saved query results _and_ a way to re-run the
query. Besides that it's just a nice executable SQL pastebin with a good user
auth strategy (integration into an existing system).

------
alexmr
anyone know of an open source tool that approximates this? i'd love to build
something like it at my company. would be used a ton.

~~~
jasonkeene
perhaps this? <http://htsql.org/>

~~~
83457
though not quite the same, anytime someone talks about SQL and URLs in the
same sentence i think of htsql

